# كتاب هندسة المكامن تانفطية



## المهندس منذر شاكر (6 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب هندسة المكامن النفطية للدكتور حازم حسن
او النسخة الانكليزية Petrolium reservior engineering physical properties . Amyx

مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 أغسطس 2014)

أخي الكريم 
لدي أكثر من 50 كتاب مختلفة عن المكامن ، ولكنني لم أعثر على هذا الكتاب من ضمنها
هل ترغب بكتاب آخر عن المكامن لعلنا نستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 أغسطس 2014)

السلام
amyx-petroleum-reservoir-engineering
يمكن ان تحمله
http://fr.slideshare.net/sagarkumarsankhala/amyx-petroleum-reservoir-engineering

http://pdfcast.org/pdf/amyx-j-petroleum-reservoir-engineering-physical-properties

وفقك الله


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 ديسمبر 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

http://bookzz.org/book/990006/173bd5


----------

